# General > Sport >  Wick & District Pool League - Week 3

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick & District Pool League - Week 3*


Retro "1" remain undefeated in the 2014 Wick & District Summer Pool League after sealing a 7-3 win against the Francis Street Club on Monday Night.   Bobby Gunn was the star player, winning all three of his games to help his Retro side climb up to second place in the table.   [Read Full Article]

----------

